# How would you do this



## TNHermit

Besides the wire. What would it take to get them that high. I know tomatoes and cukes can get pretty tall. how high would you make it and how would you train them,wrap the vines with what? It looks like they hang pots from the wire.
Maybe put up a PVC frame and attach the wire?

http://autopot.com.au/default.aspx?PageID=7145423c-0ab9-481e-84e4-b3ea660bf13a


----------



## Paquebot

You'd plant them in hanging pots. The plants grow up through the wire. When they find no support, they flop over and sprawl just as if they were on the ground. The fruit then hangs below the wire and is picked by reaching up. How high you make it depends upon how tall you are so as to be able to walk under it.

Martin


----------



## motdaugrnds

Never thought of growing anything like that; but will now as it looks real convenient.

That looks like a cow panel over the bed!


----------



## SeaGoat

ooh! Thats nice!
I like that a lot


----------



## SeaGoat

What kind of wire do yall suppose youd need? and how much support?


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I like that


----------



## TNHermit

I think the cow panels or if you build a PVC frame you could use concrete wire zip tied. I like it cause it would save weeding and for me bein an old guy w bad knees. I just wonder how hard it would e to take care of the pots. And how big you would need for root systems


----------



## Paquebot

From comparing the vines with the wire, looks like concrete reinforcing wire was used.

Martin


----------



## TNHermit

Paquebot said:


> From comparing the vines with the wire, looks like concrete reinforcing wire was used.
> 
> Martin


What do you think one would need pot wise? I have lots of black two/three gallon plastic pots. I was thinking of starting small and adding little each year


----------



## K.B.

looks fun! Might be easier to make a ribs for a hoop house out of rebar (joined at the peak with some pipe) and attach reinforcing wire or wire panels to the ribs. That way you could plant at the base of the ribs and not worry about pots.


----------



## Paquebot

To do it as done in the site involved here, you'd have to use whatever type of pot that was used. You'd have to find out what that Autopot is and then find something comparable to use. Also, it's an aguaponics system with water and nutrients supplied by a pump.

Martin


----------



## Callieslamb

I really like the looks of that. Looks like I hung the wire trellises in my greenhouse in the wrong direction !!

With the right support, I think you could do it with cattle panels. I've never been a fan of rusty concrete reinforcement....until my pocket book gets involved. I wouldn't grow a regular sized tomato in anything less than a 5 gallon bucket. The smaller tomatoes you can get by using smaller pots. I'm not sure about cukes. Do you think it absolutely has to have the aquaponics part?


----------



## irregardless

Easy picking and then you could garden in the shade... 

Sounds win/win to me.


----------



## CFarmerLady

That looks too cool!

You could probably do this as a container garden rather than an AP system if you don't have one running. Hang the pots from the wire, tie the vines first to the hanger, and then to the wire, and then let it grow normally. It could work in just about any greenhouse.


----------

